# Help with soft tissue sarcoma on front paw



## taetsgirl79 (Nov 12, 2021)

Hello, We are totally new to this so bare with me. We have a 7 1/2 year old German shepherd named Pita who was diagnosed with a soft tissue sarcoma on her front paw. The only options anyone has given us is to remove her front leg. Unfortunately due to her hips being not that great, that is not an option. She is on pain meds and we have started her on turkey tail mushrooms. However, the cancer is protruding through the bottom of the paw causing a horrible open sore. I am wondering if anyone here has dealt with anything like this and has any other options for us. We have been curious if it would even be feasible to remove the toe/paw fully knowing the risk of not getting all the cancer but allowing her a little more comfort? And if we were to do that, would we still run into the hip problems? This is just so frustrating to know we may have to put a wonderful dog down because of a paw! Any information or advice would be greatly appreciated. 
Thank you


----------



## Frank425 (8 mo ago)

Can you please update the outcome? thank you


----------

